# Guess who got more mice..



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Yap! The crew of 11 (plus baby sitting three for Kallan) arrived this evening.

I won't spam the forum with too many pictures (for tonight anyway  ) but here are a few..

Our new likkle boys









Two of the new girls (older)









Two of the younger girls









More of the youngster does









I'm so in love with these boys and girls and can't wait until I can start breeding with them  My partner has chosen he wants to breed his own, so the cow mice are his little project and the black tans are going to be mine and I can't wait. Much credit to miss.understood, they are lovely =D


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

My mice LOVE those little rafia balls. Where did you get yours? I'd like to find some online for cheap maybe. . . And order a bunch.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Fantastic aren't they! they were £2.50 or so from [email protected] I'd love to find them cheap online too! I'm going to steal Kallans idea for homes though, coco caves! Because my siamese did this to theirs.. All that grassy stuff? Yeah, that was a grass ball the night before :lol: :roll:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahahahh! What was Kallan's idea? 

There's a farm here, that raises rabbits, and they make their own toys and sell them. I think the balls are $1 or $2, which is better than the store . . . 
but it's an hour and a half away, so I make up for it in gas money.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Sorry, had to edit it to say her idea is coco caves, brilliant idea! You can clean them, let them dry and reuse and everything, I use them for my snakes so next time I order some, I'm going to get extra for the mice. They are great for expecting mums too (grass balls), my not PEW doe gave birth in one a few days ago and it's the cutest thing..


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, coconut shells? I have some of those. I know you can buy them in the pet stores here for $3-$4 a piece, OR you can go to the grocery store and buy them for a lot cheaper. :lol:


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I get mine from here: http://www.888reptiles.co.uk/productdet ... oupID=1230 not too bad considering that in proper pet shops they are at least triple that!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm glad that you're pleased with your mice. Thanks to Kallan for taking them the rest of their journey up country to be with you. It's lovely to see them settling in. I hope that they produce some excellent markings for you, i know the broken black tans will, as they're from my main line and they've never let me down yet!

*hugs* xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why are you and Kallan so mean and teasing me with such cute little mice that are so close to me when I'm banned from anymore?!?!?!?!  It's mean you know!! Especially when you have one little black and tan girl that looks just like my lost girl Nibbler and her grand-daughter Nibblet!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Sorry Zany lol!

Can't wait to pair up the broken black tans, I'm so in love with them <3


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Onyx said:


> Sorry Zany lol!
> 
> Can't wait to pair up the broken black tans, I'm so in love with them <3


No wonder you are in love with them - they are beautiful! And I'll forgive you if you promise lots of photos!!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

:lol: *feels smug about my broken black tan lines* :lol:


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I'm dead impressed with your broken black lines! They are SO friendly and adorable. The two girls are a bundle of fun. We have a new game where they constantly try to escape and I constantly try catching them, they think it is fantastic! It's not done in a "I must get away as fast as possible" way, they wait for my hand to catch them and climb on as if to say "Okay, you got me!", then they're off again. One girl, which I have named Moomin, is totally smitten with one of Kallans Siamese (daddy to our lot miss.) who is tubbed next to her and is determined that as soon as I open her tub, she IS going to make it over to introduce herself. Little hussy! :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

miss.understood said:


> :lol: *feels smug about my broken black tan lines* :lol:


Rightly so! They are beautiful!!

Lol! Sounds like you have your hands full Onyx - especially with the little hussy :lol: One of my girls is like that. Daisy makes a beeline for the boys and loves to wind them up. She escaped twice and I found her trying to get into the cage of her nephews!


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like the Siamese are going down a treat


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Yup Unicorn - it's havoc down here now, we all want some!!! :lol:


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Just wish they'd get to making me some babbers lol! looking lovely though, their points are coming on nicely.. I'll grab some new piccers!


----------

